# Michu Capocannoniere spagnolo della Premier Video Gol



## admin (25 Dicembre 2012)

Si chiama *Michu*, è *spagnolo*, ha 26 anni, gioca con lo *Swansea* in Inghilterra ed è il *capocannoniere della Premier* League con 13 gol (dietro di lui, nomi molto più celebri tra i quali Van Persie, Rooney, Torres, Aguero e Suarez). Michu è un *attaccante *che ama svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo: più punta di movimento che centravanti statico. Ha iniziato a giocare in Spagna, tanta gavetta in Serie C poi il Celta Vigo. Quando finalmente arriva la chiamata dalla Liga, dallo Sporting Gijon, Michu la rifiuta clamorosamente. Due anni dopo si accasa al Rayo Vallecano e successivamente in Inghilterra, allo Swansea. I gol dell'attaccante fanno il giro del mondo e non lasciano impassibile il *CT* della *Spagna* *Del Bosque*, che *decide di convocare Michu per la prossima amichevole internazionale con l'Uruguay* in programma il prossimo *6 Febbraio*.

Ecco il *Video* dei *gol* di Michu da *Youtube

*


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Gioca da "falso nueve",pero' lo fa alla stragrande,altro che il tamarrone del Boa.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2012)

Lo swat sta facendo un grandissimo campionato, complimenti a Laudrup che sta facendo benissimmo. Nello swat ci sarebbero un paio di giocatore da prendere....


----------



## Canonista (26 Dicembre 2012)

Un attaccante che diventa capocannoniere in uno dei campionati più difficili, giocando in una piccola, è sempre da rispettare
Bello il secondo gol del video


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Considerato che Villa non è più quello di una volta, considerato che Torres è in perenne difficoltà, pur potendo giocare senza centravanti la Spagna, direi che ci sta la convocazione.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

E' un gran bel giocatore. A me poi sta simpatico anche solo dal nome


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2012)

sta facendo benissimo, segna sempre in questa stagione ma non mi sembra nulla di che, è un giocatore normalissimo


----------



## rossovero (28 Dicembre 2012)

Massimo rispetto, ma non mi sembra niente di che. Parlo del video però


----------

